# Bo Duke in a truck!



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

sweet jump

http://www.vholdr.com/node/58487?utm_source=VholdR&utm_campaign=dafe462031-TWIV1112&utm_medium=email


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing how the suspension soaked that up!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Getting air at 104mph... that's weak! I'd pay a lot of money to ride in one of those trucks...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That motor was really screaming... and yeah, it was impressive how he didnt even look like he took any jolt when he landed that first one w/ the camera shot inside.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like fun, i does look like it lands very soft


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd need that suspension for my Brute


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats crazy. ill stick to two wheel jumps. lol


----------

